# Greetings from Oklahoma City!



## misterchristopher (May 31, 2007)

**UPDATE* PICS ON POST 18*

Hi all,
I'm in Oklahoma City and I've grown up grilling all my life. I've been experimenting with smoking for about a year or so now. Last weekend, a friend blessed me with a brand new horizontal smoker with a side firebox, cast iron grills, internal dampers . . . well let's just say it's a lot fancier than my last rig (which was a garbage can). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyway, I've been buying hickory and mesquite chunks at Walmart ever since I started and I was wondering if any of you had any tips on where to find wood, particularly pecan and some of the softer-flavored woods. I've looked around a bit with no luck so far. What kinds of places sell wood for smoking other than grocery stores, etc?


----------



## bbq bubba (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Chris, great site! someone will be along with info for your wood supply, thats how this place works..you ask and you receive
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




P.S. is that a char griller your using?


----------



## misterchristopher (May 31, 2007)

Thanks bubba.  It's a New Braunfels.


----------



## gofish (May 31, 2007)

Greetings Mr Christopher!

I go right to someones seasoned Oak pile and use that mostly........ I noticed my neighbors Maple tree suffered alot of snow/ice damage over the winter and offered to clean that up for him, I still have to head back and collect some of the downed Cherry from him too (that needs to season some more) ........... I am eying up a few Pair trees from one neighbor, and always looking for an over grown Apple tree in need of a GOOD prunning.  I dont have access to mesquite or pecan trees so I get by with buying it from Lowes or HomeDepot.  Bottom line is that all my friends now that I'm on the prowl for most hard & fruit woods, they are very willing to give it to you when you surprise them with a rack of ribs!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## misterchristopher (May 31, 2007)

Interesting idea GoFish, thanks.  Things aren't very "wooded" around here though so it may be hard to luck into a situation like that.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 31, 2007)

try this chris   www.barbecuewood.com


----------



## t-bone tim (May 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard SMF...and a hardy hello from Canada ,glad to have ya


----------



## scpatterson` (May 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard. I guess I am luck, I have no shortage of wood


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 31, 2007)

welcome to smf. as for the wood,you might try a local nursery- we have 1 back home that sells woods(mesquite,hickory,oak, & pecan)by the 1/4,1/2, or full cord.


----------



## ultramag (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF MisterChristopher!!!


----------



## squeezy (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! 

I like to drop into orchards and beg for a few pieces of wood .. most people here don't do Q and are fascinated that you do and just give some


----------



## jts70 (May 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard! If you seek you shall find, I was having the same trouble finding wood. But now that people know I have a smoker I get calls all the time asking if I need wood.


----------



## misterchristopher (May 31, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the welcomes and great ideas folks.  I really appreciate it.  Glad to be here!


----------



## pigcicles (May 31, 2007)

Welcome to SMF MisterChristopher. Along with the above you can also search online for wood. Some have decent prices for what you get, but shop around before buying. 

Keep Smokin


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF MisterChristopher. Good luck with your hunt for wood....I'm sure you'll find what your looking for. Congrat's on your new smoker, if you can we would love to see some pics of it. 

Glad you found us!!


----------



## misterchristopher (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll take some pics this Saturday and post them.  I'll be having my first cookout on it so we'll see how that goes.  I'm going to a few places to look for wood today.  Wish me luck!


----------



## msmith (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF  MisterChristopher.


----------



## misterchristopher (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I found a place in town that sells every kind of wood I could imagine. The price wasn't too bad but it could have been better. I picked up two 1-cu.ft. bags of pecan logs and a pretty large bag of hickory. 

I used some of it on this . . . my first brisket. Enjoy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Please excuse all the leaves and junk . . . it was windy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	































My already-blackened, "new" New Braunfels smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










.
Oh yeah . . . and it was awesome! Very tasty and super tender, but I need practice at trimming the fat off to the right thickness. I left way too much on some parts. It was a good first experience though. I will definitely be trying this again. Thanks again for all your help, everyone!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. That looks mighty tasty. Good luck with your new smoker.


----------



## virgo53 (Jun 11, 2007)

Lookin good,

What did you do the meat prior to smokin it??

How long did it take???

Thanks.
Mike

OOPS welcome to the site!!!


----------



## misterchristopher (Jun 11, 2007)

I rubbed some basic spices on it (garlic, salt, pepper, brown sugar, etc.) the night before. Nothing fancy. I started the fire at 6am and had the meat on the table by 4pm.

Edit:  Mopped with [wine/apple cider vinegar/spices/brown sugar/splashes of this and that] during cooking


----------



## jts70 (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like a succes to me! Great looking brisket


----------



## misterchristopher (Jun 11, 2007)

I was _*so*_ worried I was going to mess up 12.5lbs of beef.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome MisterChristopher -

Fine smoke looks really tasty!


----------



## short one (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard, brisket looks great, bet your hooked now. Enjoy.


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 12, 2007)

Lookin' Good...Lookin' Good!!  Welcome to the SMF! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Say...That's one fine lookin' brisket you've got there! 
Keep up the good work!...


----------



## crownovercoke (Jun 12, 2007)

I work for a construction company and when a developer starts clearing land alot of times they have to hire a contractor to come in and remove and chip up the trees.  It is not cheap so sometimes they will let you go in an cut up the downed trees.  That how I get all my wood.  I would definetly ask for permission first.  Usually they dont mind.


----------



## triple b (Jun 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF from another Canadian.
Wow!That was a fast smoke!
Only 10 hours! Way to go!!
Looks yummy too.
I also noticed your "thin blue smoke" 
















Keep on smokin'!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi Christopher, welcome aboard! That is some mighty fine looking grub you got there!


----------



## misterchristopher (Jun 12, 2007)

That's a good idea.  Now I just need to get better at identifying types of trees, because I suck at it.  

Tell me about this "thin blue smoke" . . . I just kept the fire low the whole time.  Is this what I'm looking for every time?  I've noticed that when I get too much smoke going, it turns yellow and you can see smoke-resin collecting at the edges of the smoker, and it starts making the meat taste bad if I let it go too long like that.


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board Mr Christopher.

Pull up a chair and make yourself at home!

Tim


----------



## clyde (Jun 25, 2007)

Oink!  Welcome!  Oink!


----------

